# Is this a type of garlic?



## rlansdon (Jun 11, 2012)

I got this from my grandfather yesterday and he has always told me that it is garlic. I am confused though since it doesn't have a cluster at the bottom. Could anyone here give me an outside opinion for identification? The bottom root ball area looks alot like an onion but it has a kind of garlicy smell.

Thanks!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like ramps to me.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

taste it
wild garlic doesn't have a cluster of cloves, just a single yummy bulb/clove


----------



## rlansdon (Jun 11, 2012)

Great suggestions! Any one else?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Elephant garlic is of the onion family -- actually a wild leek -- and doesn't always divide into cloves for a couple of years. But it has a definite garlic taste/ odor. I love the stuff!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like ramps to me also
Where did it come from? 
Nancy


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If that's a 5-gallon pail, and they were ramps, they'd be a world's record! It's elephant garlic. When they go feral and grow crowded, they don't make bulbs. Instead, they grow just like a leek which is exactly what they are.

Martin


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Absolutely Elephant garlic, I have them growing outside and the foliage is identical. No doubt about it and Paquebot knows! Remember the saying Bo Knows? Well with Garlic, Paquebot knows!


----------

